# First problem EVER - hesitation during acceleration.



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I encountered something very odd yesterday. As I was driving last night I realized when I pushed the accelerator (while cruising at 60mph) my car downshifted properly but while increasing speed, there was a slight jerk/hesitation. Automatically I thought of my DSG crapping out and maybe the MT unit is acting up. So I played with the "S" mode and manual mode. During S mode car seems to shift and take off so quickly that the hesitation is hard to notice. When I was driving in manual mode, I held the car on 5th gear and punched it at 60mph and while increasing speed I felt the hesitation several times (only during taking off initially). Once the car gets into higher RPM, everything is normal. This happens in low speed too, only way to avoid is if I try to accelerate smoothly... as in increase speed VERY slowly. So I know for a fact it's not in between shifts, which rules out my DSG. 

After doing some research on this forum and the interweb, everything points to plugs and coils. I will be picking up some plugs and coils from the dealer in a few and change them myself. MrRline also gave me some direction on plugs gap size and amount of torque to use when tightening the plugs (Thank you). 

If the problem still exists after changing the plugs, next move will be carbon clean up. I just hit 50k so i'm technically due for plugs and coils anyway. 

Please feel free to share your opinion and fill me in on anything i'm overlooking.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

While driving to the dealer to pick up plugs and coils this light came on WTF.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Thats normal with misfires associated with bad coils.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Mother f.... 

CEL just came on too.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

misfire


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the guidance guys. Well picked up the parts from the dealer. Plugs are NGK PFR7S8EG - gap is .032. Coils are 06H-905-115 B. 

Once the rain clears, I will get to work on swapping out the old ones with new. 

Thank god i'm on vacation because otherwise I would have been . Car is now in "limp" mode, RPM shoots up at 30mph and barely speeds up. It was very hard to accelerate while merging.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sammzway said:


> Thanks for the guidance guys. Well picked up the parts from the dealer. Plugs are NGK PFR7S8EG - gap is .032. Coils are 06H-905-115 B.
> 
> Once the rain clears, I will get to work on swapping out the old ones with new.
> 
> Thank god i'm on vacation because otherwise I would have been . Car is now in "limp" mode, RPM shoots up at 30mph and barely speeds up. It was very hard to accelerate while merging.


 Shut the car off and take out the key and then restart it. You will be out of limp mode.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

49k miles and they look like this. I am stock no racing no mods. Now question is how do I get rid of the epc and cel lights?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> 49k miles and they look like this. I am stock no racing no mods. Now question is how do I get rid of the epc and cel lights?


 Wow, those plugs are really burned. 

If you know of anyone in your area with a VaGcom, they can clear your codes in a few seconds. 

Start a new thread and make request.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks David. Had the codes pulled by local autozone. Low fuel pressure (6 different codes all related to fuel pressure). Brought it over to the dealer, they'll diagnose and let me know what the problem is. I wonder what it could be at such young mileage hmm.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Thanks David. Had the codes pulled by local autozone. Low fuel pressure (6 different codes all related to fuel pressure). Brought it over to the dealer, they'll diagnose and let me know what the problem is. I wonder what it could be at such young mileage hmm.


 Wow seems like you're having a crappy day glad you got the plugs changed out though. As far as the codes do you have them or any of them? Also lucky for you if it's a fuel pump or anything I believe it's covered under power train warranty


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it covered? I am not sure as to what it is but I'm prepared to fork out some pretty penny. Yeah I'm glad I swapped out the plugs though they look terrible. 

Dude I'm on vacation and this is the crap I'm dealing with.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Is it covered? I am not sure as to what it is but I'm prepared to fork out some pretty penny. Yeah I'm glad I swapped out the plugs though they look terrible.
> 
> Dude I'm on vacation and this is the crap I'm dealing with.


 Man i'm sorry yeah i'm still on vacation today as well and after seeing your debacle I think I may just do my plugs today rather than wait any longer. Anyway sorry for the wall of text here, but this should put your mind at ease a bit. This is whats covered under the power train warranty and as long as you're under 60k this should cover you. 

Engine: Engine block and cylinder heads and all internally 
lubricated parts including pistons, piston rings, pins and cylinder 
sleeves; crankshaft, pulley, main bearings, caps and bolts; 
connecting rods, rod bearings, caps and bolts; camshaft(s), 
camshaft bearings, buttons and plugs; timing gears and timing 
chain or belt; rocker arms, rocker arm pivots, shafts and bushings; 
intake and exhaust valves, springs, guides, adjusters, retainers 
and seats; pushrods and lifters; intake manifold; exhaust  
manifolds; balance shaft; water pump; *fuel pump*; thermostat; 
oil pump, cover, gears, pressure relief valve and screen; rotor 
housing, rotors, shims and silent shaft; all internal fasteners, nuts 
and bolts; turbocharger/supercharger assembly including boost 
valve and wastegate; seals and gaskets.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline said:


> Man i'm sorry yeah i'm still on vacation today as well and after seeing your debacle I think I may just do my plugs today rather than wait any longer. Anyway sorry for the wall of text here, but this should put your mind at ease a bit. This is whats covered under the power train warranty and as long as you're under 60k this should cover you.
> 
> Engine: Engine block and cylinder heads and all internally
> lubricated parts including pistons, piston rings, pins and cylinder
> ...


 The service manager just called me and he said it's the high pressure fuel pump that needs replacing. $740 total. He said it's not covered under power train warranty. Should I fight him on this?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> The service manager just called me and he said it's the high pressure fuel pump that needs replacing. $740 total. He said it's not covered under power train warranty. Should I fight him on this?


 I would it says it right on VW's website. Let me try to check with a tech friend of mine who works at a dealership he might be able to clarify


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you please give me the link to the site? 

EDIT: Never mind, just spoke to the service manager again and he said the electronic fuel pump is covered but not the high pressure one. My part number is fuel pump 2463 which is not covered under warranty. Oh well, life goes on. 

I'm surprised as to why in the world my fuel pump went so quickly. I don't even drive this car hard. I however did switch to gas grade 89 last year. Could that be? I was under the impression that 91/93 didn't really have any effect on parts such as fuel pump.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Asked him and he said he didn't think so. That area on their website shows it, but they are acting like it's an extended contract despite not being listed right on the same page and separate from their gold/gold plus and platinum contracts. 

http://www.vw.com/content/medialib/.../rendition.file/cpo_service_contract_plan.pdf


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> Can you please give me the link to the site?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, just spoke to the service manager again and he said the electronic fuel pump is covered but not the high pressure one. My part number is fuel pump 2463 which is not covered under warranty. Oh well, life goes on.
> 
> I'm surprised as to why in the world my fuel pump went so quickly. I don't even drive this car hard. I however did switch to gas grade 89 last year. Could that be? I was under the impression that 91/93 didn't really have any effect on parts such as fuel pump.


 That could have some effect on it, but honestly call up vwofa and ask them if they can help you out or do something for you. Worst case give them a bad on their survey and get a 25 dollar gift certificate in the mail like I did.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline said:


> That could have some effect on it, but honestly call up vwofa and ask them if they can help you out or do something for you. Worst case give them a bad on their survey and get a 25 dollar gift certificate in the mail like I did.


 Thanks for looking into this for me. I really appreciate it. I'll just bite the bullet and move on. 

Let me know if you need any type of information on plugs/coils swap.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

That sucks

Though on a side note, why would you decrease the octane level to 89 when the car clearly recommends 93/95


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Simply because I'm an idiot and I had people (VW owners) tell me they use 89 all the time without any issues. I should have just played by the book. Lesson learned.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Well although it's not a high pressure fuel pump. I did find this when I pulled the far left plug, i'm wondering if it might be from an over fill. or something when the intake manifold was replaced? The part on the white was clear it had oil on the threads and tip when I pulled it out of the cylinder.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Was it just that particular plug that had oil or more than one? I also think it's from over fill. It's way too new for any gasket leaks.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

1st cylinder I pulled the one to the far left next to the filler. I'm thinking it may have been overfilled at some point, with who I don't know my first service was at one place, then another place, and then I tried someone else so it's between three vw dealerships. I'm gonna watch it for about 1k miles and then pull that plug again and see what i'm up against.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

MrRline said:


> That could have some effect on it, but honestly call up vwofa and ask them if they can help you out or do something for you. Worst case give them a bad on their survey and get a 25 dollar gift certificate in the mail like I did.


 You know that really messes with the Service Advisors, right? Next time you're at your dealer, ask your SA how heavily surveys weigh in on his monthly take.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> You know that really messes with the Service Advisors, right? Next time you're at your dealer, ask your SA how heavily surveys weigh in on his monthly take.


 It was't the SA it was VWofA and it was bull****, I took a trip that added 8k on the car in a week, which put me over by 3k They didn't want to replace it under good will for me and did nothing to help. My dealership actually stood up and ended up charging it to VWofA for me. I'm sorry but a battery that last under 1 year is unacceptable from any company. I would of jumped at the idea of taking care of a customer. VWofA didn't see it that way and that's why he got a poor mark.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

MrRline said:


> Well although it's not a high pressure fuel pump. I did find this when I pulled the far left plug, i'm wondering if it might be from an over fill. or something when the intake manifold was replaced? The part on the white was clear it had oil on the threads and tip when I pulled it out of the cylinder.


 On a different note, your oil looks nice and clean. how many miles since your last oil change?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

MrRline , I'd like to give you a big hug and buy you beer because you're a genius. Thanks for advising me to file with vwoa and complaining about my fuel pump. The region manager just called me and said VW will reimburse me for the entire repair. I found a new level of respect for VW.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Sammzway said:


> MrRline , I'd like to give you a big hug and buy you beer because you're a genius. Thanks for advising me to file with vwoa and complaining about my fuel pump. The region manager just called me and said VW will reimburse me for the entire repair. I found a new level of respect for VW.


 Glad to see I could help out. Honestly I think it's false advertising on their part to state under their extended and cpo warranty section that something is covered and then back up later and say oh wait we don't cover these. I'm glad this worked out in your favor and that good things come to good people. Honestly your comment on here totally made my day. Enjoy your car once it's back and running. I'll be strolling into the dealership Monday to a local tech check out mine.


----------

